# Justin Timberlake nimmt Justin Bieber auf die Schippe Unveröffentlichter SNL-Sketch von Justin über Justin aufgetaucht



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Justin Timberlake nimmt Justin Bieber auf die Schippe
Unveröffentlichter SNL-Sketch von Justin über Justin aufgetaucht​*

Gut, dass Justin Bieber eine große Portion Humor besitzt, weshalb anzunehmen ist, dass er es seinem Namensvetter Justin Timberlake nicht allzu übel nimmt, was der in einem nicht ausgestrahlten Sketch von „Saturday Night Live“ vom Stapel ließ. Der ulkige Schauspieler mimt darin Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, der starke Konkurrenz von Bieber bekommt, eigentlich natürlich ein riesen Kompliment an den Teen-Star.

Auf den Arm nimmt der „Sexy Back“-Sänger unter anderem die interessante Brillenwahl seines jüngeren Kollegen wie auch seine rasant zunehmende Twitter-Gefolgschaft, alles natürlich in authentischen Kostümen. Dann erscheint nebenbei auch noch Widersacher Salieri, der schlechten Einfluss auf den jungen Star nimmt – ein Seitenhieb auf Justins Freundschaft zum Haudrauf Chris Brown? Auch seine Romanze mit Selena Gomez findet eine Erwähnung durch die Blume, und wir lachen uns kringelig.

Vor allem jedoch veräppelt sich Justin Timberlake selbst ziemlich gut – als Musiker, der nun eine ernstzunehmende Schauspielkarriere anstrebt und trotz der Erfolge seines Films „The Social Network“ bei den Golden Globes leer ausging. Wir vermuten mal stark, dass sich Justin Bieber über die Nummer ebenso gut amüsierte wie wir, selbst wenn er den Sketch erstaunlicherweise bis dato nicht kommentiert hat.

*Wie gefällt euch Justin Timberlake als verhinderter Mozart?*


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2011)

Die Selbstveralberung ist prima, aber mit kleinen Kindern sollte man in der Öffentlichkeit nicht seinen Spass treiben


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2011)

Ob Bieber oder Timberlake, ich mag beide nicht. Das liegt aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht am Vornamen


----------



## Franky70 (4 Aug. 2011)

Justin & Justin - wann spielen sie im Remake von "Dumm & dümmer"?


----------

